# Look what I bought from the Melbourne Oscov show



## Ed3n (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi everyone, :rollhappy:

Last weekend I went to the Melbourne Oscov show and I couldn't resist and bought myself 3 paphs (my first ever paphs) and 1 cymbidium. I hope I can keep them alive and have them rebloom next year. They're all hybrids. I couldn't find the paphs that was recommended to me on this forum, or atleast I was told they finished their flowering for the year. Anyway I'm still very fascinated by these plants and want to acquire more. Can you guys suggest somone or a store in Melbourne (other than collectors corner) where I can buy some more? Or if there is someone in this forum who want to share (or sell) their paphs, please private message me. :drool: The paphs I'm looking for are:

P. venustum 
P. fairrieanum
P. henryanum
P. hirsuitissimum
P. spicerianum (especially want this one)
P. villosum
P. liemianum
p. gratrixianum
Any easy multifloral paphs/hybrids

I got the above list from a website that said they are easy paphs for beginner.

Anyway here are the photos of the paphs. Let me know what you guys think. Oh yeah, I know I cheated because I bought these while they are in flowers, but still nice. I just hope I haven't pick the difficult ones to start with. Also if you have any thoughts on how to grow these paphs in order to make them bloom again next year, I would appreciate that. 






The label on this paph is P. Ruby Leopard '200202'0329 x Black Jazz





The same plant as above, different angle





This one is called P. (Flame Arrow x Red Glory) 229 x Nightarrow '2007002'





Same as above, different angle





This one I forgot to get the label, can someone identify what this is?





Same plant, different angle









A cymbidium, can't remember the name of the plant, it is outside.

Hope you all enjoy the pics. :clap:


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 25, 2009)

Very nice buys! Good luck with your "new collection" !!


----------



## Bolero (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi Ed3n,

The plants you are looking for were for sale at the Melbourne show. I bought a spicerianum there for example. 

Did you get any seller details? there were a few there that will be able to help you.

Maybe try www.orchidspeciesplus.com.au


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 25, 2009)

:clap: You're off to a good start!
I like the Flame Arrow X & the cym. The spotted one, who knows! Probably Winston Churchill in the background.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 25, 2009)

No shame in seeing what you're buying!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 25, 2009)

Love the second one!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 25, 2009)

Lovely Cymbidium color.


----------



## emydura (Aug 26, 2009)

Very nice.

It is very difficult to identify the complex Paph. If you don't have a label I'd suggest trying to get it off the person you purchased it off. Otherwise you will never find out. You might regret it later on.

Most of those species are fairly easy to grow. I wouldn't include fairrieanum though. Difficult for even experienced growers. Try and stick to hybrids to begin with. They are much easier to grow. The maudiae Paphs you have purchased are great for beginners. 

As for multiflorals, few of them would be considered easy. Paph Berenice (lowii x phillipinense) or Lebaudyanum (haynaldianum x phillipinense) would be as easy as it gets and they both have lovely colourful flowers. They are not too expensive. Make sure you get a large plant though.

David


----------



## bench72 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Eden, call up the guys at Castle Creek Orchids.. they will know the name of the complex Paph you bought.. and I actually was eyeing off that Flame Arrow cross as well, so great selection 

As for getting other, you can usually get plants Mail ordered by contacting nurseries.

A couple of local Victoria nurseries areare:-
Atlantis Orchids.. (no website as far as I know, but from what I have seen good quality plants)
Orchids Species Plus
Orchids On Newbold

good luck with your search for more Paphs.

cheers
tim


----------



## P-chan (Aug 26, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Ed3n (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks for all your nice responses. It's good to know I haven't chose the hard ones to begin with. Anyway, fingercrossed and let's see how it goes. Thanks Tim for suggesting those nurseries. Infact I have already spoke to the owner of Atlantis Orchid and made some enquiries about paphs. He asked me to email him with the list of the paphs I'm after. So far so good.


----------



## Ed3n (Aug 31, 2009)

I've been reading all these wonderful posts and drooling over all the lovely pics posted in this forum. Now I think I've totally obsessed with P. Venustum & P. Spicenearum. I still haven't got any luck sourching these two paphs, not even on the websites recommended to me have them in stock. Is it really that hard to find a good and reliable source in Melbourne, Aust? I'd be really interested if anyone want to sell their unwanted plant, just pm me. Also just to give everyone a quick update, The 3 paphs I bought are still doing very well, still in bloom and one of the unflower bud is getting bigger. I can't wait for that to fully open. I'm keeping the humidity high, careful with watering and also it's indoor, so the temperature is even and it's in a bright area with no direct sunlight on the plants. 
Just out of interest, what do you guys think of P. Magic Lantern, there's one for sale on ebay in bud? I know I was told in this forum not to buy from ebay, but since it's so difficult to find any supplier, I feel like giving it a go. Is it a demanding paph, difficult to grow or flower? Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## bench72 (Aug 31, 2009)

Eden, you know u have another big show/conference happening in Victoria in a couple of weeks right? The Australian Orchid Conference will be on from the 10th-13th September.

For more info - http://www.mosorchid.org/AOCConf2009Info.php

The vendors list have some great people coming with Paph stuff... Castle Creek will be there, and so will Nicky Zurcher whom you may want to call to see if he can bring you a division of the plants ur after. Actually from memory Easy Orchid have Paph venustum seedlings.

and if u want to be adventurous, Sam Tsui from Orchid Inn USA will be there with flasks of some great stuff.


----------



## emydura (Aug 31, 2009)

You could try Johnstone Orchids from SA for a venustum. He use to sell divisions. Here is a photo of my plant I got from him -

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12641&highlight=venustum

Magic Lantern is generally considered not to bad to groww although I must say my plant is struggling.

David


----------



## Ed3n (Sep 6, 2009)

David, your venustum is simply the best form I've seen so far. Love the orange glow on the pouch. I'm still looking for a flowering size specimen, have no luck finding one anywhere in Melbourne, Australia. Is it that rare??
Also I'm looking for Spicenearum, which I also can't find anywhere. Contacted a few specialised nursery, they said they'll get back to me but never did. I'm soooo disappointed and I'm losing hope that I'll ever find one.


----------



## bench72 (Sep 6, 2009)

Ed3n, Easy Orchids have a spicerianum on their catalogue - http://www.easyorchids.com/plants.php

and they are going to the Orchid Conference.


----------



## emydura (Sep 6, 2009)

Ed3n said:


> David, your venustum is simply the best form I've seen so far. Love the orange glow on the pouch. I'm still looking for a flowering size specimen, have no luck finding one anywhere in Melbourne, Australia. Is it that rare??
> Also I'm looking for Spicenearum, which I also can't find anywhere. Contacted a few specialised nursery, they said they'll get back to me but never did. I'm soooo disappointed and I'm losing hope that I'll ever find one.



The venustum looks better than what it is. More due to a nice photograph.

I'd try Nicky Zurcher if you haven't already. I'd say he'd have a few of those cooler growing species. And Dean Johnstone as I mentioned previously.

There aren't many nurseries that sell a lot of Paphs. So there are few Paphs that are commonly available, especially large flowering size plants. You just have to grab them whenever they become available. There are many Paph that I am after that I have never seen for sale. You just have to be patient and keep an eye out.

David


----------



## Ed3n (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks bench72 for suggesting the easyorchids website. I have already emailed the owner of the website to put an order in for the spicenearum. I also notice that they have Paphiopedilum venustum v pardianum, although I don't know what the v pardianum means, hybrid perhaps? Does anyone know whether the flower will look the same as the normal P. venustum? I tried searching on the net for P. Venustum v pardianum, it came up with no results. Any comments, suggestions would be good.


----------



## rdlsreno (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice haul!!! The Cymbidum looks like Cymbidium Gene Siskel.


Ramon


----------

